# best sounding bluetooth speaker for reasonable money?



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

So, I'm looking at buying a Bluetooth speaker so music can travel with me around the house. As for the ones that boast "booming bass" or are tiny and pathetic, then I'd rather not bother. There is so much too choose from like this anker model here, which has good reviews
Anker Portable Stereo Bluetooth Speaker (A7909) with Breakthrough 24-Hour Battery, 10W Portable Wireless Speaker with Dedicated Bass Port for iPhone, iPad, Samsung, Nexus, HTC and More (Black): Amazon.co.uk: Electronics
Ideally I'd spend up to £50 (won't be buying Bose) , but would go over budget if it was worth it. The battery should last a good few hours, but sound quality is very important. Being able to reproduce the sound of bass drums and bass guitars etc accurately is great, but to over emphasise lower notes does nothing for me, but irritate me.
Thoughts anyone? Thanks


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Aukey bluetooth speakers on amazon sound reasonable for the money, about £40 (looks a little like the Bose)


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Polaris-V8-Portable-Bluetooth-Removable/dp/B00MTI1GS6/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1454351535&sr=1-1&keywords=polaris+v8

I own one of those and I think its very good for what it is.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

If you know anyone going abroad on hols, ask them to get you a beats pill in one of the many electrical shops in the main tourist destinations. I bought one last year and it cost me about 20 quid. It's absolutely fantastic. Battery life is outstanding and I used it all summer while out barbecuing. 

Cooks


----------



## CaptainKirk95 (Jun 27, 2013)

Brother got one of these for Christmas, after listening to it 2 weeks later i decided to get one too, it really is fantastic value for money and the reviews back it up

Bluedio BS-3 Portable Bluetooth Speakers Revolution 3D: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

I know you said you won't be buying Bose but I have a Soundlink III and it really is fantastic. Not sure how much they retail for in the UK but it's way better than anything else I tried.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Bulkhead said:


> I know you said you won't be buying Bose but I have a Soundlink III and it really is fantastic. Not sure how much they retail for in the UK but it's way better than anything else I tried.


I'd love a Bose, its just they are out of budget :thumb:

Thanks all for the links, I'm looking over them all. I literally can't believe how much choice there is when looking to buy one of these, plus there are so many manufacturers that I've never heard of, which confuses things even more. When looking at something by alba or pioneer, you'd know which is likely to be the best quality, but when 90% of it is unknown brands, you just don't know :wall:


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Question for you all. I listen to a lot of music through YouTube, sometimes I'll plug in my Logitech speakers through the headphone jack on my tablet. 
If I buy a Bluetooth speaker could I still listen to music this way, as in coming from YouTube? Or does the music have to be be played from a normal music playing source? I have a few tracks on play music. But mainly play all sorts of genres from hiphop to Elton john through youtube


----------



## Ben108 (Jul 26, 2014)

You can indeed play music from youtube over bluetooth


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

JBL Flip 2.

1p under budget.

http://uk.jbl.com/bluetooth-speaker...ZT9aRWaj-QBZ98QBjSbeVzA6jD4_-QbsfUaAg1Y8P8HAQ


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

iPlod999 said:


> JBL Flip 2.
> 
> 1p under budget.
> 
> http://uk.jbl.com/bluetooth-speaker...ZT9aRWaj-QBZ98QBjSbeVzA6jD4_-QbsfUaAg1Y8P8HAQ


Currently not available from them.


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

There are few listed on The Bay.

There is now a Flip 3 so shops and online stockists will probably not have much stock if any.


----------



## NipponShine (Jun 19, 2012)

if you like balance sound, Envaya mini is the way to go! Tried numerous things and this one is the best ever for the price, never failed to impress whenever i put a demo on for friends


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

iPlod999 said:


> JBL Flip 2.
> 
> 1p under budget.
> 
> http://uk.jbl.com/bluetooth-speaker...ZT9aRWaj-QBZ98QBjSbeVzA6jD4_-QbsfUaAg1Y8P8HAQ


I have one of these in use in garage for training and it's very good and I think I paid about 35 quid at the time


----------



## digimac (Oct 31, 2005)

Ive got a Braven 650 - been really happy with it, think it was about £100 when I got it but that was quite a longtime ago now

http://www.engadget.com/products/braven/650/


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

danwel said:


> I have one of these in use in garage for training and it's very good and I think I paid about 35 quid at the time


I got mine for £35 from Curries. Probably clearing stock for the 3.

I should have brought 2. :lol:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

I know you don't want Bose but I just wanted to let people know that they are good value from Amazon Germany.

I got the Soundlink Mini in December for £105 and just got the full fat soundink for £187.

They charge via USB so don't even need to re wire a plug.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

iPlod999 said:


> I got mine for £35 from Curries. Probably clearing stock for the 3.
> 
> I should have brought 2. :lol:


Yeh I'm almos certain that's where mine came from. Bought it at same time I bought my play 1


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm intrested in one too, be good to hear from the OP to see what he went for?

Gonz.


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> I'm intrested in one too, be good to hear from the OP to see what he went for?
> 
> Gonz.


I haven't bought anything yet, but I will be buying something for sure at some point. Just paid out £400 to have a tree removed in the back garden. I have been reading all the replies and looking at the suggestions that have been made, and there prices, reviews etc. Ive found some of these boast about booming bass etc but then get criticised for there bass being weak (there only small speakers I know....). However I've found a model called shark boombox which seems to get consistently good reviews, and is only £35, check it out on amazon if your interested :thumb:


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Franzpan said:


> I know you don't want Bose but I just wanted to let people know that they are good value from Amazon Germany.
> 
> I got the Soundlink Mini in December for £105 and just got the full fat soundink for £187.
> 
> They charge via USB so don't even need to re wire a plug.


I'd love a Bose, just they're a bit pricey :thumb:


----------



## turbosnoop (Apr 14, 2015)

Got fed up of looking around, so bought this Bluetooth Speaker SHARKK Boombox Speaker with 18+ Hour: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

Over budget OP and you've bought something now anyway but for anybody else looking into Bluetooth speakers these are pretty decent...

http://m.richersounds.com/#!/product/CAMB-GO-BLK

If I ever go for sound throughout the house Cambridge Minx will be on the list based on the performance and sound out of the Go.


----------

